# Red Bull Mig-17



## sunny91 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## johnbr (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool


----------



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet. I just saw that airplane on Saturday at the Camarillo Airport, where it is based.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice vid. While it's nice to see it flying, all the ads on it are ing!


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool vid. 

Gomer was pulling some heavy G's in a couple of those turns too.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful planform. Ugly paintjob.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 3, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Sweet. I just saw that airplane on Saturday at the Camarillo Airport, where it is based.



So they finally moved? They used to be based out at that little airport in Byron, CA; we lived a few miles from there, and my father-in-law kept his 172 out there (still does, actually). We used to see them every once in a while when they were either leaving or coming back from an airshow, or when they'd pull the MiG's out of the hangers to work on them. I was there when they brought the derelict two-seater in from wherever they got it from (Poland?).


----------

